# Opening day of modern firearm Eastern Washington



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, with the problem with the first attempt to load Legion and Lincoln into the back of the truck and knowing how idiotic the hunters in this area are for modern firearms, I thought it just best to keep the boys home for at least the opening weekend. My brother and I had been scouting areas well off the normal areas and did good for his early season muzzle loader and saw some huge bucks so figured we would give it a try in the same area for opening modern... We were parked in our spot by 6am. A hunter group come in and parked about 1/2 away at another draw. My brother and I set out early to try and get to a good spot on top of the hill that looked down into multiple draws. But 2 members of the hunter group made a mad dash to get head of us and by the time we got to the top, they were already walking past to cut us off... This is typical behavior here, so rather then walking right next to em, we decided to head back and go to our second location that we had seen nice bucks in the night before. On our way though, we came across 2 shotters bucks and 8 other deer that in their haste to push us out, the group totally missed. Got a couple of shots off at the best buck (not all that great) but it sure did get the attention of the group who, from our vantage point, were all making their way towards us in hopes of us scaring the deer their way. Nada, we went them well wide of the group. And down the hill and back to the truck we went.

A few miles away we come to our second spot and see 3 muley does bedded down. A good sign for sure. No other hunters at all in this area. It doesnt look at all like a nice area to hunt but we saw 4 nice shooters the night before. With no hunters this would of been a great place to have Legion, so was bummed about that. But Id rather wait till mid week and bring him out then opening crazy day 

Anyways, my brother and I head out on our stalk. Up to the top of the hill so we can look down. The entire area is cut wheat lands so its pretty noisy to walk with 10 inch wheat stalks sticking up everywhere. But we get onto the path the tractors took in and out during harvest and are able to make good silent progress. Long story short, we spot a nice shooter muley buck at about 500 yards off. We get within 341 yards before we cant walk any farther without alerting him. He is laying down, side profile towards us. After some discussion, we conclude there is just no way to get much closer to him. He is lying down on the side of a hill with a draw under him and between us and him. The walk around would be long and the noise of walking through the cut wheat field would send him running long before we got to him. So I crawl, then belly crawl as close to him as I can before I have no cover left except for when I am lying down. I sit up, place the 25-06 in the V of the sighting sticks. Take 5 minutes to slow down my heart and get into a perfect shooting position. I am going to need it cause the range finder says 300 yards on the nose.
Ok so I am ready to shoot. I will be aiming for his neck as thats the biggest target. I can just make out the top of his back over the wheat stocks. Then all of a sudden he just stands up for not apparent reason. Perfect my mind says and I aim for the lungs. BANG! He trots for maybe 10 paces, starting to limp more and more with each step and then collapses. Confirmed 300 yard lung shot with a 25-06 on a 3x3 muley buck.

I was hoping for one of the monsters we say last week but this hunt went flawlessly. Ill take that any day of the week


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL you can see my temp window fix behind me in the second picture :0


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Going to upload videos as I get em moved from corder to you tube


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A short video of the buck.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice buck, and great shot for that kinda yardage!! 
We had no luck seeing any bucks over here but ended up getting another bear, which we ended up having to track for three hours into some of the most nasty country imaginable. The goats weren't with us and all I kept thinking while scaling the cliff side was "I need my boys!"


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hehe. Well I guess if you couldnt get into any deer, a BEAR makes a nice door prize!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, it sure does


----------



## nebs (Sep 4, 2013)

Way to go Dave! He is a beautiful buck with a double throat patch even!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks "nebs"  Almost brought you that hide to show me how to do it but, decided against it. Brother is already working on the European mount though


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Finally uploaded some videos. Nothing special, more for memories then for posting but... 






Each video has a link to the others. 5 total.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Whelp, as last year, my brother gave me my mount for Christmas  Nice to have my boys together finally.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------

